# Venison Snack Sticks



## roller

First time snack sticks. Made them out of 100% venison nothing else but the seasoning and the cure. Mixed up and let cure 2 days. Stuffed them and let dry overnight. Did a test batch in the oven last night at 200* till they reached 160* no ice bath just let cool down in the oven. Took 8 hours to reach 160*. They turned out great. Used 19mm casings and my tube was to short so it took awhile to get them all stuffed..The batch was 5lbs. I will do the rest in the smoker using hickory chips.


----------



## Bearcarver

They sure look good from here!!

If they are great from the oven, they're really gonna be Awesome smoked with Hickory!!!

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## captturbo

Oh buddy my lips are smackin' just lookin' at those babies!


----------



## roller

Thanks Bear I think they will too...Man these things are so good with beer can`t believe I`ve never made them always just made jerky....


----------



## roller

Thanks Capt..Turbo !


----------



## roller

The next time I make these instead of using that little paket of #1 I am going to use TQ. Just to compare the 2 for any after taste....I think the TQ will win out.


----------



## meateater

Congrats on the snack stix, looking great.


----------



## beer-b-q

They Looks Great, Nice Job...


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious!


----------



## roller




----------



## roller

Thanks guys I finished the last ones with a Hickory smoke 180* till they reached 160* IT. took about 9 hours...The smoked ones are much better thats because I like smoke...


----------



## predatorbass

Man those look good, were can I find the recipe and cook times, temps for cooking with a smoker ?

Sorry but I am new to all of this and having a little trouble finding the info.


----------



## roller

Predatorbass I just used 100% Ground Venison. I used a prepackage snack stick mix from LEM. Just follow the times and temps in my post in your smoker. Use Temp prob to check the Internal Temp of the sticks...If you would like to look at the way others do it just type in Snack Sticks in the search button and they will pop right up and you can do alot of very interesting reading...Good Luck to you...


----------



## predatorbass

Thanks..


----------



## flyweed

they weren't too dry for you?  Venison is a very lean meat..and I've made 100% venison sticks too...and while I like them....my family LOVES when I add about 20% ground pork into the venison..boy, they stay super tender, and moist snack sticks then...give it a try, I think you'll like it.

Dan


----------



## roller

I like the 100% venison. The meat has just enough fat in it to make the perfect for my taste and I like for them to taste like deer meat and not pork or beef...Just my taste.. And they are much more healthy with 100% venison...


----------



## oldcountrygirl

I will be making some of these!!! Thanks!


----------



## goalie30

They look great, did you use a pre mixed kit for the seasonings/cure?


----------



## njlungbuster

I know this is a few weeks old but I like how yours came out. i'm holding on to this thread.


----------



## dodersmokedmeat

nice job, they look great. do the pre mix boxes come with soy protien or any kind of powdered milk in the seasoning? ill be making some 100% venison stix tomorrow. ive made them before, using my own season and #1 cure. this will be the first time i add soy protien. the last time i made them they shrunk down quite a bit but i did add pork fat. and for that reason im going to try 100% venison with the soy protein, see if that helps. ill post some pics and everything of the turn out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

That dang mail man. He musta lost the package of sticks you sent me


----------



## stjoeguy1122

hey Roller,

  I got 20#'s of ground deer thawing right now, the last time I did this mine came out pretty dry, I was thinking of adding a little more water to the mix, I use High Mountain seasonings kits with a little high temp cheese. I see on here that some will add soy protein, what is the benefit of adding that?

any thoughts?

thanks

bob


----------



## mighty quinn

Those look great.  I make mine with about 20% ground pork added to the mix. I have also mixed in high temp. cheddar which makes these awesome sticks even better.  I just can't believe that it takes 9 hours to get up to temp.  I smoke mine around 160* and it only takes about 3 hours to get up to 165*.  They look great man!


----------



## stjoeguy1122

I did mine last weekend, made up 4 flavors but I changed up the method I normally use.  Not sure if I like the hanging method, the tops of the sticks were very dry while the bottoms were too moist, the middle was the best. I stuffed the 19mm casings pretty tight use my LEM stuffer yet the sticks were fatter at the bottom then the tops, I figure I would get a little shift do to gravity but didn't think it would be this much.  Maybe I made the stick to long? or to moist? to low of a start temp to harden the casings?

does anyone got any suggestions?













snack sticks 1.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## roller

dodersmokedmeat said:


> nice job, they look great. do the pre mix boxes come with soy protien or any kind of powdered milk in the seasoning? ill be making some 100% venison stix tomorrow. ive made them before, using my own season and #1 cure. this will be the first time i add soy protien. the last time i made them they shrunk down quite a bit but i did add pork fat. and for that reason im going to try 100% venison with the soy protein, see if that helps. ill post some pics and everything of the turn out.





goalie30 said:


> They look great, did you use a pre mixed kit for the seasonings/cure?


Yes LEM Snack Stick..


oldcountrygirl said:


> I will be making some of these!!! Thanks!


Thank you !


----------



## roller

stjoeguy1122 said:


> hey Roller,
> 
> I got 20#'s of ground deer thawing right now, the last time I did this mine came out pretty dry, I was thinking of adding a little more water to the mix, I use High Mountain seasonings kits with a little high temp cheese. I see on here that some will add soy protein, what is the benefit of adding that?
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks
> 
> bob


Sorry for the delay..It holds things together better...


----------



## roller

nepas said:


> That dang mail man. He musta lost the package of sticks you sent me


I bet he smelled that Hickory !!!!


----------



## jakub

Where is the recipe for the venison snacks?


----------

